# Nervous!



## revolt13 (Jun 8, 2011)

:unsure: I have my test on the 16th of this month. So far i've been rereading my Orange Book 10th Edition and I bought Jblearning for emtb. I just really wanna feel confident when i go into this and i dont have any money to spend on other study programs. Any advice from members who have recently taken the nr would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, i was in your shoes just your shoes 3 1/2 weeks ago. I did practice tests, and then studied my weaknesses in the book. Just remember Airway, Breathing and Circulation. DO NOT over think questions!! Read the question and make sure you understand it, and then read the answers. 2 can usually be ruled out pretty quickly, and then the other 2 are right answers, but one is the MOST correct answer. You'll do fine, as long as you are confident. Also do not get discouraged if your test doesnt stop at 70 questions, My test stopped at 115-120 questions. 

Good Luck


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! What subjects were hit the hardest on your test? Were most of them scenarios or did you get questions about terms and things also?


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 8, 2011)

I took my NR today and it "seemed" to have more than a fair share of obstetrics, however, I understand that the NR has a pool of around 2,000 to 3,500 questions it pulls from, gives "weights" to each question and determines which one to ask you next.

Wish I had that formula, but any way good luck (I passed BTW):wacko:


----------



## RESQGUY (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey good luck, If it's the AAOS book you will be fine. We used the jblearning site in school, It's awesome.. GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 11, 2011)

I sure hope so.. i'm relying a lot on the jblearning. I hope its pointing me twards everything i need to focus on in the book.


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gah i didnt know if you failed a section of the nr you fail the whole thing


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't over think the questions and you'll be fine.


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Appreciate the advice. I will try my best to remain calm and think everything out clearly. I will definately post how i do and what was focused on the most and what tripped me up because i know people who are going to take the NR in the future could use the info. Thanks again. Wish me luck!


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 17, 2011)

So this is how it went.. I walked in there pretty calm. Not confident but not freaking out about it.. the first question i knew. After that i didn't know anyyyyyything! i was getting questions about liter flow specs and other extremely difficult things. 

About 30 questions in i'm wondering if the test is really this hard! I was unconfident in every single one of my answers except for 4!!!! I walked out of there more disappointed then i've ever been in my life. I was so mad at myself for "bombing it" that i broke my cell phone. 

I got kicked out between 64 and 67 questions.. don't remember exactly because i wasn't expecting to get kicked out that early. 

Heres another thing that pissed me off.. everyone says ABC's ABC's. Doesnt do crap!!!! Seriously i had 10 senario questions out of 65 and 5 of them weren't even what do you do next. This test will screwwww with your mind. I went through it in about 50 minutes. I didn't see the need to go slowly on questions i know that i DIDN'T know. 

BUT I DID SOMETHING RIGHT BECAUSE I GOT KICKED OUT AT 65 AND PASSSSSSSSSED!!!!!!!


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 17, 2011)

That's awesome man. I felt the same way when I took my exam. Although I took the paper test. I thought for sure I failed, but I was wrong. 

Congratulations and good luck on your new career!


----------



## Stingray91 (Jun 17, 2011)

revolt13 said:


> I was so mad at myself for "bombing it" that i broke my cell phone.
> 
> Heres another thing that pissed me off.. everyone says ABC's ABC's. Doesnt do crap!!!! Seriously i had 10 senario questions out of 65 and 5 of them weren't even what do you do next. This test will screwwww with your mind. I went through it in about 50 minutes. I didn't see the need to go slowly on questions i know that i DIDN'T know.
> 
> BUT I DID SOMETHING RIGHT BECAUSE I GOT KICKED OUT AT 65 AND PASSSSSSSSSED!!!!!!!



Sounds like something I would do lol. But isn't it CAB instead of ABC's or is that just for the new CPR guidelines?


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Stingray91 said:


> Sounds like something I would do lol. But isn't it CAB instead of ABC's or is that just for the new CPR guidelines?



Hell if i know.. Lol. I thought passing before question 70 meant you aced it? I dont see that being possible!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Jun 18, 2011)

*Nremt*

I just took my test Monday and left feeling confused...I studied a lot and also used JBLearning. The questions to me were something you couldn't really be prepared for, the way they are worded is tricky.. You either know it or you don't. Don't rush through it and make sure you read the questions carefully. My test stopped at 100. I passed. I wish you the best!!!


----------



## revolt13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Allready took it trauma queen.


----------

